

Bolivian president’s plane redirected due to fear Snowden was aboard - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/bolivian-presidents-plane-redirected-due-to-fear-snowden-was-aboard/

======
alistair77
As a European I feel very sad that many national governments are so much under
the thumb of US. To divert the plane of another nation's leader without due
legal justification is a big statement about the lengths our governments will
go to satisfy US government policy. I know a great number of US citizens also
disagree with these policies. Another sad day for democracy.

